# Extreme HDR thread...post your photos here.



## slackercruster (May 22, 2012)

If you have any extreme HDR shots, feel free to add to the thread. 

Didn't know what to call this thread. So hope the title describes it OK. I was in correspondence with a a photographer that inspired me from when I first started photography in the 1970's....Les Krims.

He had sent me these 2 photos in an email. Said he uses a 40mp camera and uses HDR / PP for 'the' effect. I'm just barely getting into HDR myself. From what I had gathered on the forums, HDR devotees try to make their photos realistic and not showcase the HDR effect. Well,  Les was always different and his current 'exagerated' HDR work really stunned me.

In the 1970's Les was way ahead of his time, a genius.   Now, 40 years later...still a genius. 












*Photos are not mine, they are by Les Krims



*


----------



## Jaemie (May 22, 2012)

#1: Really, the only thing I can think is...  My god that woman's armpit is scary. And it's right in the middle of the photo!

Otherwise, there are a lot of great expressions in that image.


----------



## ann (May 22, 2012)

Remind me of lucis art stuff.

certainly have a sense of depth.


----------



## vipgraphx (May 22, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> #1: Really, the only thing I can think is...  My god that woman's armpit is scary. And it's right in the middle of the photo!
> 
> Otherwise, there are a lot of great expressions in that image.



I am with you that arm pit looks stanky and nasty......I don't like looking at that picture because "its all up in yo face".


----------



## Trever1t (May 22, 2012)

wait a minute! You said these were done 40 years ago? Her cell phone isn't more than a few years old.


edit: I must have mis-interpreted your statement. You meant he has been a favorite of yours for 40 years and recently produced these images, right?


----------



## slackercruster (May 22, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> wait a minute! You said these were done 40 years ago? Her cell phone isn't more than a few years old.
> 
> 
> edit: I must have mis-interpreted your statement. You meant he has been a favorite of yours for 40 years and recently produced these images, right?



Nope, 40 years ago his stuff was monochrome. Sorry for the confusion. I edited it to make it read better.


----------



## Trever1t (May 22, 2012)

Yeah, ok. That first one reminds me of the 70's sitcom "Good Times" starring JJ Walker. LOL, funny stuff.


----------



## JRE313 (May 22, 2012)

Here are some of my extreme photos.


----------



## slackercruster (May 22, 2012)

Nice work!!

Esp like 1 and 2.


----------



## Bynx (May 22, 2012)

I like the looks of your work JRE.

Slackercruster I think there is a rule here about posting someone else's work. You can post a link to their work, but not the actual work itself. I guess we will see what happens after a mod sees this. As for his style, well his post processing is ok, but he could use a lesson or two on composition, in my opinion.


----------



## slackercruster (May 23, 2012)

Bynx said:


> I like the looks of your work JRE.
> 
> Slackercruster I think there is a rule here about posting someone else's work. You can post a link to their work, but not the actual work itself. I guess we will see what happens after a mod sees this. As for his style, well his post processing is ok, but he could use a lesson or two on composition, in my opinion.



Don't know?  Never had issues on other fourms and have posted many works from other photogs. 

What is the difference if you are at my house looking at a photo on my 'puter or I email it to you on the other side of the world or on a forum?

If it is not allowed, they can remove it. Don't have a website link to it, so could only provide the low res image.


----------



## 1limited92 (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Berter (May 25, 2012)

nice work jre. heres a few of mine. 

1.
2.
3.
4.


----------



## Bynx (May 25, 2012)

Berter if you move the highlight smoother to the right for images 3 and 4 you might find an improvement.


----------



## Berter (May 25, 2012)

i will try that, thanks


----------



## vipgraphx (Jun 1, 2012)

here is a more extreme of mine.....




avalanche by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## Bynx (Jun 1, 2012)

The truck goes from dark maroon at the top to a bright cherry red at the bottom and the sky both show problems with Highlight Smoothing.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jun 1, 2012)

Thats why it is extreme.......:thumbup:


----------



## Raos (Jun 1, 2012)

This is my first attempt at HDR. I know there are plenty of issues with this image, but it was fun to make anyway.


----------



## Bynx (Jun 1, 2012)

So Vip your definition of extreme is my definition of poorly done. Its what Id expect from a newbie. What are you trying to show here?


----------



## Raos (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## BRN1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Raos said:
			
		

> This is my first attempt at HDR. I know there are plenty of issues with this image, but it was fun to make anyway.
> 
> http://raos.smugmug.com/RaosPhotogr...69677_HsPFj9#!i=1868592406&k=f5tGbqg&lb=1&s=A



That is cool! Raos.


----------



## AlanE (Jun 1, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> Yeah, ok. That first one reminds me of the 70's sitcom "Good Times" starring JJ Walker. LOL, funny stuff.



Guy with the lid on the right looks like James Sr...


----------



## Raos (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks BRN1! I shot this out my living room window. The people walking by as I was doing this must have thought I was crazy the way I had the camera hanging out the window.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jun 1, 2012)

Bynx said:


> So Vip your definition of extreme is my definition of poorly done. Its what Id expect from a newbie. What are you trying to show here?



not really trying to show or prove anything here Bynx. Title is extreme HDR and to me this is somewhat extreme. The paint does change but that is probably do to the custom paint job. It is a candy paint job which
makes the paint flip flop. It blends the original copper color with gold, cinnamon and orange candy paints and then sprayed. Depending on how you look at it and the sun hits it does appear to be darker and or lighter. Once you 
color sand or water sand it, it really brings out the colors. Not sure if you are familiar with candy paint jobs but thats what is bringing out different colors. 

The sky I wanted it like that. There was a lot of haze in the sky. IF i would have moved the highlight smoother to the right it would have washed out the sky and made it basically light grey. I decided not to because it keeps some cloud cover. 

I understand that you think its poorly done and you are entitled to your opinion however I like it and it goes with the title of the thread so I am happy with it. Its never going to be a wall hanger and was done just for fun so no harm no foul. Its no worse than that women's arm pits in the first post......:lmao:


----------



## President (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Bynx (Jun 1, 2012)

Vip nothing gets beneath those armpits. Or as she refers to them as, her charmpits.


----------

